# 1988 Nissan Stanza GXE



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

It's a family car. 

Close to 300 k of mileage on it. Sure, it ain't a performance car (and it's old as well), but it's a good reliable car.

I'm looking into getting another Nissan and hopping it up for running specs. I'll be posting something on another thread about this.

But back to the topic, I love my 88 Stanza. Sure, it ain't a 300ZX or whatever, but hey, it gets people around well. And fast too.


----------

